
Want to quit your job by text? This app can help - ibsathish
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57616811-71/want-to-quit-your-job-by-text-this-app-can-help/
======
at-fates-hands
"In an age when nearly everything can be done from the convenience of your
smartphone, we thought job resignation was an area that needed some
attention."

CAN be done, but sometimes SHOULD NOT be done. This is a prime example of
something that really shouldn't be done over a text.

Am I to infer the young kids nowadays like to burn their collective employment
bridges more often than simply putting in their two week notice? The best
advice I ever got from my Dad was never, ever, ever, ever, burn a bridge with
an employer, you never know when you might need that job, co-worker, manager
to help you out down the road.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
"Always burn your bridges behind you. You never know who might be trying to
follow." -Enabran Tain(DS9)

Cardassian quotes aside, this is obviously a joke. I would be really surprised
if someone actually used it to quit a job. Except maybe something like
McDonald's

------
ignostic
This is the sort of thing professionals do in person.

More confusing to me, I don't even see the problem this app solves. If I
wanted to quit without a face-to-face meeting I'd just send an email, text,
chat, DM, PM, or letter. If I needed help phrasing it, I'd use Google. Am I
missing something here?

~~~
jfoutz
Yes, it's a stunt to get some PR for a job listing website.

------
eponeponepon
Are people really taking this seriously? The sample output addresses the
putative manager as Lucifer...

Or am I missing something?

~~~
MasterScrat
I'm amazed at how many people here seem to think this is even remotely
serious.

------
malka
Or, you can act like a grown up, go and see your boss to tell him that you
quit. Also works for breakup.

------
mildtrepidation
Perhaps this is a clever attempt to apply natural selection to the employment
pool: Anyone who uses this has voluntarily flagged themselves as someone you
probably _shouldn 't_ ever consider re-hiring or recommending.

------
vezzy-fnord
_People aren 't used to staring each other in the face anymore._

Solution: Make an app for that.

------
zbruhnke
I propose they rename it to Bridge Burner ... Much more appropriate given the
after effects :p

------
MyNameIsMK
In lew of work, the "quit-your-job" app toys around with the idea of quitting
without actually following through. Great idea for corporate zombies.

------
tobylane
By what method would you then ask for a reference? Probably begging, or asking
with an expensive bottle of alcohol. This seems to needlessly burn bridges.

~~~
cube13
Well, if you want to make absolutely sure you'll be blacklisted in whatever
you're doing and don't want to commit a felony, this is definitely an option.

------
Qualman
I recommend reading the article before commenting. It is clearly a joke app--
the sample text leaves no doubt about that.

